# New to archery



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

the only advice i can give is, dont stop shooting.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Shoot a lot! Practice judging yardage as much if not more then you shoot. The guys that win the 3D shoots may not be the best shooter there but they can tell yardage better then most.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey if you won your league can you give me some advice??? haha... Hoytkiller and bowtechy had it right when they said judge yardages and practice, practice, practice. I would say * MECHANICS*. I think that good form and consistent form is important. Also perfect practice makes perfect.. Archery is one of those deals where you put in your time, it will show!!! congrats on the 1st place and best of luck to keep bringin home the first places!!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

He is right. I have put in over 500 arrows on my RE since christmas and my 30 yard shots are killer. and Ive managed to work my way up to 50#


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, like the others said, practice is important, but it has to be GOOD practice. If you practice incorrect form, that doesn't make things better. My advice to you is to join a good JOAD club or get a coach, just somebody who can teach you how to shoot correctly. It is much easier to learn the right way the first time, than it is to figure it out yourself and have to correct it later.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ok well first off welcome to the greatest sport on EARTH!!!!!
and like every body already said practice make PERFECT!!!
so good luck and shoot straight. :wink:


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> hey if you won your league can you give me some advice??? haha... Hoytkiller and bowtechy had it right when they said judge yardages and practice, practice, practice. I would say * MECHANICS*. I think that good form and consistent form is important. Also perfect practice makes perfect.. Archery is one of those deals where you put in your time, it will show!!! congrats on the 1st place and best of luck to keep bringin home the first places!!!!!!


^ +1. its not practice that makes perfect, its perfect practice makes perfect. if your form isnt consistent, your shooting wont be consistent, believe me, ive learned it the hard way. and i wouldnt doubt other people on this sight havent learned it the hard way either. im just starting to shoot well again. i forgot to say, welcome to the ArcheryTalk neighborhood and welcome to archery.


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, everyone, thanks for the advice and i will practice until my form is the same every time. + I just got a kisser button so that should help. Thanks again! KEEP ON SHOOTING! :wink:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

never give up if you have a bad day out on the range dont blow up because it will only make things worse than they already could be. i have seen shooters get very mad on a bad shot and they practically gave up and ruined there day.
train yourself to have good form practice about everyday but dont over do it and have messy form because that will be even worse for you. make sure before you go out to a shoot all your equipment is in top shape and its all with you ive been 5 miles down the road and say crap i forgot my release that's not much fun coming back. and finally have fun. so have fun, shoot some arrows and make some new friends. keep us updated on how things go


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> *never give up if you have a bad day out on the range dont blow up because it will only make things worse *than they already could be. i have seen shooters get very mad on a bad shot and they practically gave up and ruined there day.
> train yourself to have good form practice about everyday but dont over do it and have messy form because that will be even worse for you. make sure before you go out to a shoot all your equipment is in top shape and its all with you ive been 5 miles down the road and say crap i forgot my release that's not much fun coming back. and finally have fun. so have fun, shoot some arrows and make some new friends. keep us updated on how things go


That is the hard part, I wanted to throw my bow through the wall today trying to get 1" groups at 30 yards. I can get 2-3" groups but still trying for 1" groups.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Like all the rest say...practice. But make sure you practice serious and with the best form and same anchor point and same thing every time...kind of like shooting free throws. Just shoot shoot shoot. It helps if you can shoot in your basement when the weather gets bad. And being able to judge distance without a rangefinder is very helpful. Take a range finder outside...estimate the distance on an object, then range it and see how close you are. Also practice that uphill and downhill. I've shot probably 1500+ times since January...because I have an indoor range and I can shoot whenever Im bored or free.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive shot 600+ times since december. it has increased my skill tenfold. If o could only shoot spots now.


----------



## Big Hunter1 (Mar 5, 2010)

shoot,shoot,shoot,and did i say shoot and practice telling yardage


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Bucksnort 33 said:


> Got my first bow last month and just won my first archery league. Can anyone give me advice or pointers? If you do, thanks.


alot of these tips are great but everybody missed the main point. HAVE FUN.
when u dont get excited when u win a 3-d or shoot a animal thats when u know u need to quit. remmeber ur part of the greatest sport in history. best of luck you:wink:


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

HAVE FUN. Thats wat im doing! I also just had lessons and I need to work on follow through and my hip leaning. Any pointers for that?


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

dhom said:


> HAVE FUN. Thats wat im doing! I also just had lessons and I need to work on follow through and my hip leaning. Any pointers for that?


 I AM HAVING FUN! KEEP SHOOTING! :wink: I was on my dads sorry


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

*Blank bail*

Blank Bail alot and shoot your form its helps:wink:


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

from most important to least important

1. love the sport
2. judge yardage
3. shot alot 150-200 arrows a day
4. dont worry about bad shots in the past concentrate on the here and now
5. blank bale

i know what ya'll are gonna say bout lovin the sport but if you dont love to do it you wont enjoy it and eventually your progress as a great shooter will degress.


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> Blank Bail alot and shoot your form its helps:wink:
> 
> Can u explain plz?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Bucksnort 33 said:


> LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > Blank Bail alot and shoot your form its helps:wink:
> ...


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

*practice*

practice alot, but not to much or else you will burn yourself out,:wink:


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> Blank Bail alot and shoot your form its helps:wink:


agreed justis!


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just recently did another league and came in second place, but with a better score than I did the league I mentioned in the beggining of the forum. Thanks for all the advice! It really helped. THANKS TO ALL THE ADVICE!!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Keep having fun. Keep shooting. The wins will start to add up, if you have a bad day, dont get mad, the other day, i stunk it up on a 5 spot target, and i told people i was selling my brand new bow. but i didnt, i went back tuesday and shot one point shy of a perfect score.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Just keep it up and when you practice always put your complete focus into that shot and don't think about the people watching you or what not or it will mess you up and get good at judging distances and practice practice practice and keep up the good work!


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

OK IM DOIN GREAT NOW! Been goin to teh range, got a robinhood and broke my arrow (DER!) so I got a new one AND IM DOIN EPIC! Ecsept for the fact that I broke my bros new one so had to give him mine. :*( THX ALOT TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bucksnort 33 said:


> OK IM DOIN GREAT NOW! Been goin to teh range, got a robinhood and broke my arrow (DER!) so I got a new one AND IM DOIN EPIC! Ecsept for the fact that I broke my bros new one so had to give him mine. :*( THX ALOT TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no problem, congrats on the robinhood, now shoot spots only, I had to quit shooting at my arrows at 20 and 30 yards because I was busting too many nocks and nearly ruining my arrows again!

Keep it up


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Hoytkiller said:


> That is the hard part, I wanted to throw my bow through the wall today trying to get 1" groups at 30 yards. I can get 2-3" groups but still trying for 1" groups.


 iv gone threw that it makes me really mad so i stop for about fifteen minutes cool down and then go back and shoot


----------

